# Can I transfer info from one 722k to another?



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm getting a replacement 722k today. I thought I read somewhere that I could transfer things like scheduled recordings and guides from one 722k to another using the remote. I know I can't transfer already recorded programs without using an external hard drive, but I thought the other info could be transferred. Maybe I'm thinking of something else. Called DISH today and they said it couldn't be done. Tried to do a search and also checked the user's manual and couldn't find what I was looking for. Did I just dream that?

Thanks.

Len


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Press and hold the "0" on the remote, which will take you to the Setup Wizard screen. If the remote hasn't been paired to the receiver, you'll need to do that first. You'll be able to save your settings from your receiver, remote, or both. Follow the screen instructions to complete the backup. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



lsokoloff said:


> I'm getting a replacement 722k today. I thought I read somewhere that I could transfer things like scheduled recordings and guides from one 722k to another using the remote. I know I can't transfer already recorded programs without using an external hard drive, but I thought the other info could be transferred. Maybe I'm thinking of something else. Called DISH today and they said it couldn't be done. Tried to do a search and also checked the user's manual and couldn't find what I was looking for. Did I just dream that?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Len


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

When I had Dish, I had a 722k and while I could back up the timers and such to the remote, not even once would it restore from the remote back to the 722k. Didn't matter if it was set for RF or IR, no restore was the way it worked consistently.

And reading in many other places, 'flakey' is a good term to use when describing the process, imo.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. I was able to back things up mostly. The favorites list did not back up, so I had to redo them. The scheduled timers sort of backed up. The satellite timers backed up, but the over the air broadcasts did not. However, I had not scanned for over the air broadcasts at the time. So after I scanned them, it still didn't seem to back them up, so I started to enter them manually. Then I find out that the guide only downloaded two days worth of programming even though I went through the process twice. A little frustrated, I thought that I'd check in the morning to see if maybe I had to wait until after the 3AM update for everything to work. That was exactly the case. All of my timers and scheduled recordings for both over the air and satellite broadcasts showed up. So if I had to do it again, I'd wait for an overnight update before spending too much time setting things up. I still don't think the favoties can be saved though.

Len


----------



## drewski11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Is backing up settings to the remote automatic or something that I need to manually do?

My 722k is dead and a new one is on the way from Dish. I'd like to restore my timers, if possible, but didn't do anything proactively to save settings to the remote.


----------

